# Dyeing plastic bag material



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Glass paint maybe? You can get it at Michaels or Amazon of course.





Glass Paint | Michaels


Michaels has a wide selection of paint for glass pieces, including drinkware, decor, and more. Explore a variety of translucent and opaque glass paint today.




www.michaels.com


----------



## Miriya (Nov 6, 2009)

Joann has a line of dyes meant for synthetic fabrics, that may work.


----------



## CarterTarterSauce (Aug 2, 2017)

Thanks! I will let you know how it goes!


----------



## englundisgod (Jul 12, 2013)

you can use krylon sprapaint its meant for plastic especially krylon fusion.
there is also glow in the dark spraypaint 

If you want to dye them you need a synthetic or polyester dye, rit dyemore makes a buch of colors.
Jaquard makes i-dye poly, people use rit dyemore to color thir plastic grips on their guns


----------

